# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  I also can not PM

## FranciscoG

Can some one look at it for me.

Thanks

----------


## FranciscoG

Bump

----------


## PT

i will pm admin, he is the only one who can activate them

----------


## FranciscoG

Thanks PT.

----------


## hogwild

i am a new member but i am not sure if that matters but i as well can not pm.

----------


## Big

25 posts are required

----------


## teachme

25 posts required before getting activated?

----------


## c-Z

> 25 posts are required


That is what big said right?.. And your having the same problem? :Hmmmm:

----------


## Joe1980

testing

----------

